
Learn Spanish with the natives - Maricel
https://www.spanishlivechat.com/
======
Maricel
Hey guys, I want to share with you my MVP. Through this site, people can book
a Spanish conversation chat. The site is only for those interested in learning
Spanish (language and culture). Obviously is work in progress, but any
criticism or advice is welcome.

